# 2011 chevy cruze Random engine shutdowns



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Which trim do you have?


----------



## Hlony (Sep 25, 2020)

Hi..its a 2011 chev cruze 1.6L and im based in South Africa


----------



## ralph1981 (Jul 29, 2019)

Can you do a OBD2 scan to get error codes? Does the Engine Check Light ever come on in the instrument cluster?

Can you tell us the Kilometers on the Odometer? 

Is it 6-speed transmission?

More information helps us answer better.

Love the spelling on the title! Made me chuckle.

Do you want to try a driving style where you try not to clutch and brake?

Press down Clutch & set gear in Neutral when you are slowing down & coming to a stop THEN brake. Bit of a hassle but might stop the car from stalling until you can fix the problem.


----------



## Hlony (Sep 25, 2020)

Sorry for the delayed response. Iam a health care worker things have been hectic with this covid. On the clock i have 119000 kilos and its a 5 speed forward. Manual. 2011 model 1.6L the frequency of the shutdowns i cannot determine as it does them randomly and not too often. So I saw a suggestion about cleaning ECU connectiin pins or something like that. Havent tried it yet though.


----------

